# Mamba "MAX" w/ 4 cell...anyone tried it?



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Just curious if anyone has tried it?

Castle Creations says this unit requires min. 6 cell, but I've heard a couple people have tried w/ 4.

Any input?


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

i talked to shawn about it, i run spektrum, he said i would have to run a rx pack, and it would work great.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Thanks Briano,

I wondered if it was just a BEC system problem...

Receiver pack wouldn't be a big deal...


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

i guess with some radio systems its ok, but i gave him all my specs and he said with the spektrum i would have to get a rx pack.


----------



## theiss2200 (Sep 26, 2006)

I know I have the mamba competition X and a lipo pack with the specktrum system it works great and pulls around 70K RPMs The rating says more then that so it is killer.


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

this is about 4 cell nimh batts and the mamba maxx motor/speedo.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Nic Case "The Worlds FASTEST R/C Driver" ran the Mamba MAX w/ 4 cell at the Encino Velodrome last weekend. He used a receiver pack, the motor seemed to work just fine. Unfortunately, Nic had other problems that caused his car to severly crash...(His reminder to EVERYONE...if you crash BIG, change YOUR SERVO SAVER)


----------

